

Game Theory Secrets for Parents - nkurz
http://online.wsj.com/articles/game-theory-secrets-for-parents-1405005848

======
legohead
As a parent and a member of parent forums, this is just funny. Because it
doesn't work.

A recurring theme in the parent world is simply that "kids are different."
What works wonders for one parent&child is completely useless to another.

I have two completely opposite daughters. One has the will and dominance of a
conquerer, and the other is butterfly princess. I cannot use the same methods
for both.

I've seen parents post about using the random chance approach. You flip a coin
or play rock paper scissors, and it is agreed upon that whoever wins gets the
"prize". That works for some children, but in my case, no matter who wins, the
other one cries and gets upset. Even if I explain to them beforehand and
afterwards how it was completely fair.

Kids are different. It's up to you to figure out what works. The only thing I
would 100% recommend to a parent is "structure". Have a set bedtime, set
expectations for food time and play time, etc.

------
lam
It seems like a better solution to the pie-cutting conundrum is the following:
0\. Given 3 children: C1, C2, C3 1\. C1 gets to cut a piece but not to choose
yet. 2\. C2 or C3 gets to cut the remaining cake but not to choose any of the
pieces yet. Let's say C2 gets to cut. 3\. C3 gets to choose one of the 3
pieces. 4\. C1 gets to choose one of the remaining 2 pieces. 5\. C2 gets the
last piece.

------
PeterWhittaker
Scanned the headline really quickly.

Read "game theory secrets for patents".

Was intrigued. Clicked link. Was surprised.

As for the tips, meh. Not much substance to the article.

Holding your ground without being a dick works well, as does remaining calm at
all times. Easier said than done, but effective.

------
jinushaun
Man, parenting sounds awful.

~~~
misterlocke
Nope, it's pretty fun. But like everything else, you should put a little
thought in how you handle things. Kids (even the new born ones) are not so
irrational as you may think. They just have different motivations. Once you're
able to put in their shoes and understand why they do something, it's easy to
communicate and collaborate with them.

